# Names....??



## Moriquende (Sep 4, 2002)

Hail.I don't know if you have discussed this before but does anybody know the names of the Nazgul? Or the other rings' names?(if they have any).For example those that were given to the dwarfs?


----------



## pohuist (Sep 4, 2002)

Great question.
Khamul comes to mind immediately as being the second in command of Nasgul. The Chief Nasgul was the witch king of Angamar, but I don't think I've ever seen him called by name. I don't believe anuy other Nasgul are ever mentioned by name.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 4, 2002)

i think hes asking for the names of the rings. Like the elven rings had names.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 4, 2002)

he was asking for both. i dont think the other rings were given names but a good place to look would beEncyclopedia of Arda


----------



## pohuist (Sep 4, 2002)

Only the Elven Rings had names.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 4, 2002)

Duh... the dwarven rings were
1. Ed
2. Steve
3. Bob
4. Frank
5. Mortimer
6. Jeb
7. Jethro

the nine rings were all called Terry and no one knows why.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL Elgee...

The names of the Elven rings were Vilya, Narya, and Nenya - that's me...


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 6, 2002)

We do know that at least three were originally Lords of the Numenoreans who had taken dwellings farther South in ME.


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2002)

The only Nazgul that are named in any writing of Tolkien's are the Witch King of Angmar (which isn't really a name, perse)...and Khamul, Shadow of the East (from Unfinished Tales). 

For what it's worth, all the Nazgul are named in ICE's 'Middle Earth' collectible card game (and probably in the role playing game as well, I imagine)

#1 The Witch King of Angmar
#2 Khamul the Easterling
#3 Dwar of Waw
#4 Ren the Unclean
#5 Hoarmurath of Dir
#6 Adunaphel
#7 Akhorahil
#8 Indur Dawndeath
#9 Uvatha the Horseman 

I don't know where those names came from...probably made up for the games.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 6, 2002)

Ren the Unclean!   ROTFLMAO!!!! That is just so funny. ren the UNCLEAN. Thats not a very good name for someone who would strike fear in you. I'd run away from him because he was unclean not because he was scary.


----------



## Bullroarer (Sep 6, 2002)

When the Witchking was killed by Eowyn/Merry didn't the control of the battle revert to Gothmog, Lieutenant of Morgu? Not sure if he was a Nazgul but I've always assumed he was.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 6, 2002)

No, he wasn't.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2002)

He was a Balrog, right?

I'm not very knowlegdable about Nazgul customs... Why wouldn't it go to Nazgul No. 2.


----------



## ApplCobbler (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm guessing that they didn't plan ahead for him dying. Plus The Witch King was the leader of that army, not just some unit outfitted for him. Also, I'm thinking that there wasnt too much of a battle strategy planned out besides 'Destroy Minas Tirith Somehow', which would require a leader after the initial door busting.

Gothmog was the Balrog Captain. And he was killed way before the third age began. As well, Gothmog was almost the same rank as Sauron, maybe higher, as far as chain of command goes.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ApplCobbler _
> * Also, I'm thinking that there wasnt too much of a battle strategy planned out besides 'Destroy Minas Tirith Somehow', which would require a leader after the initial door busting.
> *


I would say that there was a kind of strategy of destroyinf Minas Tirith.As I can remember Jeff wrote a very good post about the armies and the battles during the war of the ring ,read it and you'll find that there was a strategy ......


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

> the names of the three elven rings were Vilya, Narya, and Nenya - that's me



no the three elven rings were Ed, Edd, and Eddy. everyone knows that


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, yeah, sorry - kinda forgot that part... Oops! Looks like I need to read my books again.  I guess that would make me Eddy then...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

*shakes head* wheres joxy? Thats what I call slapstick comedy.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

LOL! Somebody needs to direct him to this thread... we love you joxy!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

*shakes head again and bursts into laughter* you sound like the star football players girlfriend.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

Hmmm... who says I'm not? You never know...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

alright---right now millions of dollar bills are falling on my head and i am dancing with wolves. You dont know that im not.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

Nope, I don't. But I love it when it rains $100 bills - it's the easiest way to get money. Also, dancing with wolves is one of my fav. things to do... LOL


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

have any of you even seen the movie dances with wolves? When i was younger i would come home form preschool and watch it over and over again.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

LOL. no i haven't. is it good?

and the 9 rings were refered to as

1. Cuddles
2. Fluffy
3. Snuggles
4. Froo - Froo
5. Shnookems 
6. Cupcake
7. Fuzzy
8. Honey Pie
9. and BOB 

LOL


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

actually i dont remember what it was about.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

I love that movie! And I love little Two Socks! Legolas_lover12: you should watch it - I won't tell you what it's about because that would spoil the fun for you. And Anamatar, watch it again! You'll both be better off for the effort.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

all i rememeber is that there was indians in it and some guy kicked his horse and i thougth that was incredibly mean.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

Hmmm... yeah, you need to watch it again. It is a tear jerker, and a very good one. You forgot all the good stuff...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

how long is it? Im not sure i have the time to watch it.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

I think it's about 2 1/2 hours. But it's worth the time it takes!


----------



## Bullroarer (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *No, he wasn't. *



Is it written anywhere that he wasn't then?


----------



## pohuist (Sep 9, 2002)

No, but its its never written he was. Its unlikely that this fact would not be mentioned, since the Nasgul are not mentioned by names except Khamul. And its extremely unlikely that any Nasgul would *rally* the troops. Nasgul were so terrible that most fled from them or just fell down. They could *lead* the troops (ride in front), but hardly rally.

To address some other posts. Gothmog the Balrog was killed years ago. While he was chief of Balrogs, he wasn't higher in the chain of Morgoth's command than Sauron, Sauron was Morgoth's lieutenant and Captain of his troops in absense of Morgoth. On some old thread an argument was made that they were sort of paralell, but in any case, Sauron was never lower.

Gothmog, Sauron's lieutenant wasn't a Balrof either. On anothere old thread a theory was presented that he was a man, most likely Black Numenorean, taking Gothmog as a nickname.


----------

